# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Φορτιστής μπαταριών NiCd - NiMH.        SOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## TKelectronic

Φορτιστής μπαταριών NiCd - NiMH. 

Μελέτη και κατασκευή φορτιστή μπαταρίας NiCd ή NiMH. Η μπαταρία θα έχει χαρακτηριστικά της επιλογής σας. Τάση ……. , χωρητικότητα… . Ο φορτιστής θα πρέπει να ελέγχει αν η μπαταρία που τοποθετείται προς φόρτιση είναι είτε βραχυκυκλωμένη, είτε κατεστραμμένη, ακόμη να μην λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση που η μπαταρία συνδεθεί με λάθος πολικότητα. Να απεικονίζεται η τάση της μπαταρίας το ρεύμα φόρτισης καθώς και ο αναμενόμενος χρόνος φόρτισης, (επιθυμητό, ο έλεγχος της θερμοκρασίας της μπαταρίας κατά την διάρκεια της φόρτισης). Σημείωση: Για την ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής προτείνεται η χρήση μικροελεγκτή. 


ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ. Ο,ΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ. 
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΩΣΩ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ. 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!! 


 :Exclamation:

----------


## thanos

Ριξε μια ματια στο site της maxim πχ ds2711

www.maxim-ic.com

----------


## TKelectronic

θα το κοιτάξω !!


ευχαριστώ  πολύ!!!  :Laughing:

----------

